# Pas de split view sur mon iPad Air 2



## willow-de-59 (24 Octobre 2015)

Mon iPad Air 2 acheté en juillet 2015, mise à jour 9.1 faite ne prend pas en compte le split view.
J'arrive bien à avoir le slide over mais après avoir glissé le slide over vers la gauche, je n'ai pas la possibilité de continuer de glisser vers la gauche pour avoir le split view. Je n'ai pas de petite "poignée" sur le bord gauche du slide over. 
Si quelqu'un peut m'aider, grand merci


----------



## les_innommables66 (25 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je viens de tester sur mon iPad Air 2.
Ça dépend des applications de la partie gauche de ton split  view. Certaines permettent la petite poignée, d'autres non.

Est-ce bien pareil chez toi ?

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## willow-de-59 (25 Octobre 2015)

En effet je viens de tester avec safari sur la gauche et en effet ça fonctionne. Je pense que j'essayais avec des appli ne supportant pas le split view sur la partie gauche. 
Merci pour ta réponse rapide, j'ai maintenant la solution


----------



## clotibato (6 Mars 2018)

Bonjour à tous(tes)
J’ai le même pb sur un Ipad A1474 (IPad Air)
Je n’ai pas la petite poignée et le petit bouton du haut ne marche pas non plus quelque soient les applications. j’ai épluché les réglages dans tous les sens et ne trouve pas de solution  
Merci


----------



## Chris K (6 Mars 2018)

clotibato a dit:


> Bonjour à tous(tes)
> J’ai le même pb sur un Ipad A1474 (IPad Air)
> Je n’ai pas la petite poignée et le petit bouton du haut ne marche pas non plus quelque soient les applications. j’ai épluché les réglages dans tous les sens et ne trouve pas de solution
> Merci



Sauf erreur de ma part, Split View n’est pas compatible avec ton modèle d’iPad.


----------



## clotibato (7 Mars 2018)

Merci Chris K


----------

